# What did you furries do to Russia's mascot?!? :O



## Bloodhowl (Dec 21, 2016)

You made Putin cry. ;_____; 
Credit: Zennie for making vid.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 21, 2016)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha xD


----------



## Alpine (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm deceased af 
What did Russia expect when they made it


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

Omg!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Bloodhowl said:


> You made Putin cry. ;_____;


Lmfao!!! I really just choked!!Omg


----------



## Karatine (Dec 21, 2016)

"Hey, I know! Let's make our character a cute, anthropomorphic wolf! People like cute animals, right?"

Little did they know...

Or maybe they DID know.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Dec 21, 2016)

*Licks Putin's tears for sustenance*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Bloodhowl said:


> *Licks Putin's tears for sustenance*


Lol


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 21, 2016)

They never should have made an anthro mascot. It's their fault for not knowing that this would happen.


----------



## Yav (Dec 21, 2016)

I saw this on instagram and did a bit of research
I regret that research


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Cheez said:


> I saw this on instagram and did a bit of research
> I regret that research


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> They never should have made an anthro mascot. It's their fault for not knowing that this would happen.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 21, 2016)

So this is how World War III starts...


----------



## redfox7777 (Jan 1, 2017)

This is maybe my "made my day moment". 
Let's see what else I find on the net today ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 1, 2017)

Once again proving Furries Ruin Everything ™


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 1, 2017)

It's ironic that the Soccer mascot of a notoriously homophobic country has become a gay icon.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 1, 2017)

There is NO WAY the artist(s) and designer(s) of this character and animator(s) of promotional material did NOT see this coming. Dude, seriously! EACH AND EVERY FURRY KNOWS THE RULES!!





...i mean, how could they not!?!?



Fallowfox said:


> It's ironic that the Soccer mascot of a notoriously homophobic country has become a gay icon.


So _beautifully_ ironic.



Mr. Fox said:


> Once again proving Furries Ruin Everything ™


"Ruined"?? i'd say they _improved _it! LOL


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2017)

People need to fucking learn how Rule 34 works! 

Also, the Russian government have a problem with public display of gay shit. The people however doesn't give a shit. Which is why this is even more fun: The only ones getting butthurt is the government.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 1, 2017)

Did I mention that name "Zabivaka" comes from the old Russian meme "Sobaka-Ulibaka" (female smiley dog)? Yeah, Zabivaka is technically a girl. Now you know.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 1, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Did I mention that name "Zabivaka" comes from the old Russian meme "Sobaka-Ulibaka" (female smiley dog)? Yeah, Zabivaka is technically a girl. Now you know.


The plot* thickens!
(*Double entendre notwithstanding)


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 1, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> The plot* thickens!
> (*Double entendre notwithstanding)


it gives me the dick*ens, reminiscent of Charles…


----------



## Somnium (Jan 1, 2017)

I want to yiff him


----------



## heteroclite (Jan 1, 2017)

Somnium said:


> I want to yiff him


I have my noose ready when you are.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 1, 2017)

Wait.....they chose the fuckin husky over the bear??? This is Russia we're talking about.
















Dayum. I'm way late on this stuff.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm so done. XD First Patrick, now this...


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

They gave him a whole soccer ball! It's horrifyin if you ask me!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2017)

I thought it was cute. I bet Vladimir loved it. Wait.... Putin loves noone.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 20, 2017)

Long Story short Russia made a mascot and yiff artists drew yiff of it,It got all over the internet and yea it became a meme/


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 21, 2017)

Reminds me of the picture I saw of Tony the Tiger looking distraught over having porn drawn of him, remarking how terrible it is, while Sonic snarks that it is indeed terrible.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 16, 2017)

You is all horrible people.

But I respect the rule of the 34 and accept that this must happen.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 19, 2017)

I mean, he's pretty cute. A solid Giddy Drunken One-Off in a Sochi Hotel Room/10.


----------

